

Ask HN: How do i promote my Android App? - damniatx

Hi guys, i just released my android application two weeks ago. currently it has been downloaded 1000, and i think that's too low. How do you guys promoting android app ?, is there any website should i follow to ? this android application also happen to be my Final your project to finish my study, so i really want to do everything for this.<p>Thanks.
======
webalert
try to submit your app in Android sites that do apps reviews, some links over
the web can help maybe to spread it out

